# Active Length Determination



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

When making a sling for someone,

What is a simple way to get close to what is needed?

Measure from Jaw to extended thumb divide by 5?


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

I tried that for my wife but it came out short


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Last couple I did had the person hold a tape measure in his shootin hand get in position just like they were shooting, draw the tape out to the corner of their mouth then divide the measurement by 5. Next I added an inch or 2 to the AL for good measure so they could fine tune the length.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Since the person doesn't know their draw length, I assume it's for an inexperienced shooter? Why not just cut a light to medium band with a 7" AL? Leave an extra 1" on the fork side in case you need to go longer (probably not likely). Cut shorter as needed. They will probably be much happier with bands that are a little easier to pull than ones that too hard to pull. We're all still trying new things and changing setups, so there's a good chance you won't be able to pinpoint what the recipient needs. Set them up for ease of use and fun. If they get hooked, introduce them to the rabbit hole and give a gentle nudge!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I've had them hold one end of a string to their anchor point then extend the holding out to shooting position. measure string, add an inch for pouch and one for forks. divide by 4, 'cause it's better to be long than short. Plus newbies do better with the extra lenght


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

StringSlap said:


> Since the person doesn't know their draw length, I assume it's for an inexperienced shooter? Why not just cut a light to medium band with a 7" AL? Leave an extra 1" on the fork side in case you need to go longer (probably not likely). Cut shorter as needed. They will probably be much happier with bands that are a little easier to pull than ones that too hard to pull. We're all still trying new things and changing setups, so there's a good chance you won't be able to pinpoint what the recipient needs. Set them up for ease of use and fun. If they get hooked, introduce them to the rabbit hole and give a gentle nudge!


This is a great general rule to go by IF you can get them to hold a yard stick/tape measure and assume the position.


----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

just got new SS bands today & they're so long, need to shorten them, but didn't know how much ... thanks


----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

snydes said:


> just got new SS bands today & they're so long, need to shorten them, but didn't know how much ... thanks


Using the 5:1 rule - trimmed my new SS bands and what a dramatic improvement. First time I got 10 out of 10 in a circle the size of a music CD from 33 ft. Makes a tremendous difference having proper length bands obviously. The more I know of the slingshot world, the more into it I seem to become ..


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Got Bands said:


> I tried that for my wife but it came out short


What were you measuring my friend? LOL
Sorry, couldn't resist that little poke. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

MakoPat said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> > Since the person doesn't know their draw length, I assume it's for an inexperienced shooter? Why not just cut a light to medium band with a 7" AL? Leave an extra 1" on the fork side in case you need to go longer (probably not likely). Cut shorter as needed. They will probably be much happier with bands that are a little easier to pull than ones that too hard to pull. We're all still trying new things and changing setups, so there's a good chance you won't be able to pinpoint what the recipient needs. Set them up for ease of use and fun. If they get hooked, introduce them to the rabbit hole and give a gentle nudge!
> ...


I've always liked the expression "assume the position".

THWACK!


----------



## 3browns (Jan 28, 2021)

I am trying to help my son with sorting out some bands for his Scout

He has recently begun switching from face anchor to shooting half and full butterfly and he doesn't have any bands that will keep up with the extra draw length

I have some rolls of material on the way but I have an active length question I thought I would tag on to this discussion

Does the "active length" formula of 400-500 % hold up for the longer bands needed for butterfly style or is this a whole new ballgame?

Thx

Michael


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

My general rule for Full BF is I double my short Active Length. So 6 inch AL, 12 inch BF. Some band material is more elastic than others like BSB I go with 10.5 or 11. Simple shot black, GZK... .etc 12 inches.

Mike

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3browns (Jan 28, 2021)

Awesome info

Thanks!

Michael


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

Would it maybe be a good idea to measure the elastic itself rather than the draw?

Band up a slingshot with very light and deliberately too long bands, have him assume the shooting position, and then measure the length of the elastic?

Because there are some elements in the grip, draw fingers, pouch, ties etc. that don't contribute to the stretch.

I assumed my draw was 30 inches, but had my daughter measure the elastic while I held at full draw, and it was 25.5 inches.

I read an interesting book on archery draws yesterday, I'll post separately.


----------



## 3browns (Jan 28, 2021)

I think your points are valid

As a life long archer I know "draw length" can be so widely open to interpretation

So many variables as you say

And in archery, deceiving yourself about your draw length gets you into trouble with compound bows

You are either honest and your form and shooting benefits or you tell yourself you have a 30" draw because you want the speed that is supposed to generate but your draw is way shorter and you struggle with bad anchors and bad form and all the speed in the world can't make up for arrows sprayed everywhere

Regards

Michael


----------

